# Need a Little Help - Cooking for 200



## randya (Apr 12, 2013)

My church asks me to cook ribs and chicken for about approx. 200 people.  Never doing this size before starting to do a little brain storming and want to make sure I’m thinking correctly.

With 200 people and serving both ribs and chicken (leg qtr.) plan for 125 meal each?

Ribs 3 or 4 bones per?  That would be approx.. 41 slabs????

Chicken just planning on getting 125 rear quarter’s.

2 questions, planning to cooking the ribs on the reverse side of my smoker and cooking fast at 350.  The chicken will be on the other side (direct heat) same 350 temp.

1[sup]st[/sup], I’ve never cooked at this temp before, will the meats still be at a eatable tender?

2[sup]nd[/sup], my smoker is really set to cook for approx.. 80-100 people so I will have to do two cooks.  If I foil the meats and pack in a cooler what would the max amount of time it would be safe to keep in the cooler before serving?

Any wisdom and directions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jarhead (Apr 12, 2013)

I've done the same mix before. Most people (85%) around here will choose the ribs over chicken, if given a choice.

I served 3 bones and 1 thigh for the meats.

For sides, Pit Beans, Mac & Cheese, Potato Salad and Coleslaw. (Choice of 2)

Dinner Roll (King's Hawaiian)

Sweet Tea

It filled up a 10" plate to almost overflowing, making it look like more food than was there.

The ladies made the desserts.

I believe the donation was $12.50

It was an athletic booster club fund raiser.

I cooked at 225-250 and held in a Cambro. The chicken was ran across a hot grill and sauced before serving. The skin will get tough, if you hold very long. I don't like holding chicken more than 3-4 hours. It gets mushy.

You can sear the ribs too if you want. Adding a bit of char to them.

Give it a trial practice run before the actual cook to see what works best for you.

I would do ribs first and chicken last to minimize the hold times.


----------



## randya (Apr 13, 2013)

thank you for the in put.. Yes I will make a rehearsal run before the event..


----------

